# upstate NY



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wondering if there are others in the New York state capitol region . . .


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Actually, there are few people here that are from that area (I think) and at least one person in syracuse, and niagara falls. I live upstate too (lived here my whole life), kind of between albany and syracuse. Nice to have you here, this is a pretty nice website.


----------



## drumdrops (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm in the Albany area.


----------

